# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  Channel 4 request

## Suzi

I've been contacted by a production company doing a documentary on young people and mental health. If anyone is able to help/share their story then please make direct contact using the details below:  




> Love Productions, an independent television production company, are producing a current affairs programme for Channel 4 about young peoples mental health and treatment, including antidepressants. We are looking to hear from people (under the age of 30) who might have experienced any or all of the following:* positive experience on antidepressants* withdrawal symptoms from antidepressants* dependence on antidepressants* side effects from antidepressantsWe are also looking to hear from parents whose children (under the age of 18) are currently: 	Experiencing feelings of depression or anxiety	May have seen, or about to see, the GP and or a specialist/ counsellor	May have been, or are about to be, prescribed antidepressants	Any of the aboveIf you are happy to share your story, then please contact Balinder Bhogal on balinder.bhogal@loveproductions.co.uk or on 0203 405 9490. Any conversation will be treated with the strictest confidence and you are under no obligation to take part in any filming.

----------

Allalone (16-05-19),magie06 (17-05-19),OldMike (16-05-19),Paula (16-05-19)

----------

